# CraigsList Freebie



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I found about 100 feet of creepy old picket fencing on CraigsList for free


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

WHHHAAAAAAAAAA!?!?!?!?!?!thats amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You can't beat FREE! Great find!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Seriously? You're finding cool stuff for free now? You must have some sort good luck charm! 

That fence is going to look great!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking fence. I like the aged white. Makes it eaiser to see at night. Nice score!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice find. That'll look great.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I wish I could get the cool free stuff I find on craigs list. But I have no place to store it. Yesterday someone was giving away hollow wooden porch columns about 8' tall. How cool would that be? Great find BZ.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Fantastical!!!!!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

very nice


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

That is really a great find for sure!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Just Whisper said:


> I wish I could get the cool free stuff I find on craigs list. But I have no place to store it. Yesterday someone was giving away hollow wooden porch columns about 8' tall. How cool would that be? Great find BZ.


Are you serious??? Where???


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Are you serious??? Where???


Pensacola FL. Just a little out of your way. LOL


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

SWeeeet!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice looking fence! I have one just like it that someone cut up into 3 foot lengths a put by the side of the road. Has to be 75' of fence there. I nailed it back together and knocked out every third slat or so and renailed a couple of them crooked. Nice find!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments 
I swear, if you guys look on CraigsList you will eventually find stuff !
I guess I'm lucky living in San Diego  For some reason I find tons of stuff here !


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Great score Bob! Yes, Craigslist is the place to checkout. Last year I scored a working treadmill, the ultimate axworthy motor!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

bobzilla said:


> Thanks for all the comments
> I swear, if you guys look on CraigsList you will eventually find stuff !
> I guess I'm lucky living in San Diego  For some reason I find tons of stuff here !


What the...? I'm in San Diego also and haven't seen that! Great find, I'm always checking craigslist for free stuff to turn into props.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great score!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Warrant2000, what part of SD do you live in ?
I live around the college / La Mesa area. 



Warrant2000 said:


> What the...? I'm in San Diego also and haven't seen that! Great find, I'm always checking craigslist for free stuff to turn into props.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

bobzilla said:


> Hey Warrant2000, what part of SD do you live in ?
> I live around the college / La Mesa area.


I'm in Pacific Beach, Navy Housing. Also known as the coolest house on the block during Halloween.


----------

